# HELP



## whoami (May 17, 2004)

I've tried logging in - it failed....

I sent the request for the new password... i got it.

I tried to login -- it fail.....

I was told to send an email to the site administrator..... where is their address ?

how do i reactivate my old account??

whoami

AKA jusTTin


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I got your IM. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

password reset and email to your email account

cheers

Jae


----------

